# I'm new to the group



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Hi everyone, I have been married almost 16 yrs and we share children but we have none together . This was both are first time being married. We were married a short time after meeting . I enjoy staying at home activities more so than he does. he is not the stay home all day type. He's the type of person that like to stay busy .

Thanks everyone for allowing me to join.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He is a busy body?

His body or his mind?

Or both?

Or maybe just his nose, it always being 'up' your business.

Which is it?

And, of course, we need the whys.

Should he be busy about your business?

Thanks for popping in...

Lay it out for us to pore over.





[THM]- Lilith


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm also wondering if this is a different definition of busy body that I was familiar with.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe translates to Introvert and Extrovert. 

Or not. Just a thought, maybe stating the obvious, forgive me.


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Smh 😔


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

He's always finding something to do he isn't a stay at home couch potatoe . I assume for you book smart people street terms are not understood . I apologize for the confusion. But I was saying that he like to stay active and busy ......
I hope I explained it better this time.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MRS.SEXYTAZ said:


> He's always finding something to do he isn't a stay at home couch potatoe . I assume for you book smart people street terms are not understood . I apologize for the confusion. But I was saying that he like to stay active and busy ......
> I hope I explained it better this time.


"Busy body" usually refers to people who stick their noses into other people's business. Posting tip: Good people here. Super desirous of helping. But folks don't tend to respond well to snarkiness.


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Yeah, I know the definition of the word . It was a poor choice to use to define his action an I truly apologize if I seem to be responding as I'm with attitude. I just read some of y'all comments and didn't get the joke in me choosing the word to use to describe my husband outgoing ways .But thanks for your caring response. ......


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Hi I just edited and corrected my wording in my post hope it helps to understand what I'm saying .


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Mr.Nail

I corrected my post today


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OK Madam..

Continue to march.

What is it you need from the people here?





[THM]- TT I


----------

